# Comment connaitre la version de l'Ipad?



## Membre supprimé 231161 (10 Février 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à savoir comment on fait pour connaitre la version de l'Ipad !?
Nulle part il est indiqué Ipad 2 ou 3 ou 4 .... !

Y  a t'il une info quelque part ou une astuce pour le savoir ?

merci


----------



## Larme (10 Février 2013)

Tu peux y accéder physiquement ou non ?
L'iPad 1 et Ipad 2 ne sont pas Retina.
L'iPad 1 n'a pas de caméra (frontale).
L'iPad 4 a le nouveau connecteur Ligthning.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (10 Février 2013)

merci mais je n'ai pas d'accès.
Il n'y a rien dans les menus pour le savoir ?


----------

